# Light Video Editing Computer within 70K



## coolguythampy (Aug 22, 2015)

1. What is the purpose of the computer?
Ans: Light photo, video, and audio editing. Watching full HD movies. Software I'll use - Adobe audition for audio editing, Cyberlink Power Director 13 for video editing, and Photoshop for image editing. No gaming at all.

I wont be doing heavy video editing. Only simple editing like adding clips, cutting/joining, adding text overlays, adding sound etc. Videos will be uploaded to Youtube at 720P clarity.

2. What is your overall budget?
Ans: Max 70K. I'd like to keep this as low as possible (If it can be done under 50K, wonderful).

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 10 or Windows 7 (I am unsure of this since I don't like the idea of forcing updates on me by WIndows 10).

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 256 GB. Mostly a SSD.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor?
Ans: Yes. I want a 20-24 inch full HD LED monitor (pure LED and not LED backlight).

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Nothing available for reuse. I don't think I need a DVD drive because windows 10 anyway comes in a USB. Plus, all other software that I use are downloaded online.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: In a month.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I'll go with an assembler.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Buying locally. Stuff which I can get online, I will buy online.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I want the budget to include typical PC components + UPS. I have put a separate budget for Windows 10 and other software.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 22, 2015)

*Budget - 55k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Core i5 4440
*11,500*
*CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,700*
*Motherboard*MSI H97 PC Mate
*6,500*
*Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1866Mhz
*3,200**Power Supply*Antec VP500PC
*3,100**Cabinet*Cooler Master Elite 311
*2,400*
*Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD*3,500**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*8,000**Monitor*Dell S2415H 24" LED IPS
*15,300*
*Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800**Mouse*Included in combo*0**Total**56,000*


----------



## coolguythampy (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION].

Couple of questions.

1. I wont be using the system for more than 3-4 hours at a stretch in a day. Do I still need the CPU cooler?
2. Adding to the above point, from what I understand, Xeon CPU's are built for 24X7 use and lower power consumption and don't offer any additional benefits compared to a cheaper i5 version. Is this true? Can I make do with a cheaper core i5 processor especially since I will only be doing light video editing.
3. I'd prefer a non-fancy and cheaper cabinet with enough air flow. Do the cooler master ones in the 2-3K range cut it for this config?
4. Monitor, I love the 24 inch Dell one in our office. I think it comes for around 15K. Might swap the AOC once with Dell for the above config.
5. I see you have not added a GPU. Can I do video editing without even a low end GPU; will the inbuilt GPU cut it?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 23, 2015)

coolguythampy said:


> Thanks  @bssunilreddy .
> 
> Couple of questions.
> 
> ...



1. Yes you need a CPU Cooler because Haswell runs hotter than other Gen CPU's.
2. Corrected the table as per your requirement.
3. Corrected the table as per your requirement.
4. Corrected the table as per your requirement.
5. Video Editing does not require a GPU as it requires only the CPU.


----------



## nondroid (Aug 24, 2015)

As far as I know Intel Xenon E3 is basically a i7 without integrated graphics. You can consider Xeon. And it is cheaper than i7 too


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 24, 2015)

----5. I see you have not added a GPU. Can I do video editing without even a low end GPU; will the inbuilt GPU cut it? -----

Lot of Video editing apps nowadays using GPU accelerated Video Encoding (Using CUDA or OpenCL). That is you can use your GPU to convert Video formats one to other , Encode the edited video and get output file faster using GPU.

GPU encoding is very fast when compared to CPU encoding . Specifically for 4K video editing jobs , GPU is must since it have inbuilt Video acceleration  

 So I suggest you to wait and buy Nvidia GTX 950 since it fits in your budget . 

If you in a hurry to buy your new rig then get Gtx 750ti 2GB costs 11,000 INR or you can also buy a Nvidia Gtx 970 which is very good for 4K video editing , composting ,encoding etc. Gtx 970 costs 26,500 INR.

I suggest you to stick to Nvidia since it supports both CUDA and OpenCL since AMD card supports OpenCL only.


----------



## coolguythampy (Oct 24, 2015)

Quick update   [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION].

I had to cut short my budget. So planning a slight change.

My current PC config is 

Operating System -Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1
CPU- Intel Core i5 @ 2.90GHz Sandy Bridge 32nm Technology
RAM	8.00GB Single-Channel DDR3 @ 1333MHz (Upgraded a week back)
Motherboard	Intel Corporation DH61WW (LGA1155 CPU 1)
Graphics Generic- Viewsonic VA1931wma (1366x768@60Hz) with NVIDIA GeForce 210 (ASUStek Computer Inc)
Cabinet- Mercury case (*www.mercury-pc.com/images/pr_ca/xploreecab/rancho_b.jpg)
Power supply- Some local power supply. Not sure about the specs.

I'd like to upgrade my system with a better display and a little bit more graphic processing power for small video editing at full HD. I want to replace my graphic card and the monitor (Dell S2415H 24" LED IPS).

Can you guys help with the best upgrade option for me under 30K budget?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 25, 2015)

[edited]


----------



## coolguythampy (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks  [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION].

I was not looking for a new PC. Just for the upgrade part.

Can you tell me what all components I need to upgrade from my previously mentioned system under 30K for good full-HD video editing and casual gaming performance.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 26, 2015)

coolguythampy said:


> thanks   @bssunilreddy .
> 
> I was not looking for a new pc. Just for the upgrade part.
> 
> Can you tell me what all components i need to upgrade from my previously mentioned system under 30k for good full-hd video editing and casual gaming performance.



[edited]


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2015)

[MENTION=44949]coolguythampy[/MENTION],be clear about what you want.say clearly that you have already bought i5 & 8gb ram.*first of all throw away that cheap power supply & get seasonic.*
Amazon.in: Buy Seasonic S12II Series 520-Watt Power Supply Online at Low Prices in India | Sea Sonic Reviews & Ratings
you can get dell S2240l for around 8k & though it is an old model it works well.spend rest of the money on a graphics card most suitable for your usage.ask on your preferred video editing software forums about gfx card as here most ppl use it for gaming only which is not your main usage.


----------



## DK_WD (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=44949]coolguythampy[/MENTION], 

I agree with whitestar_999. I also suggest you to go with reliable PS. For your information, if you are looking for a video editing rig; you really need to add a GPU for graphics and RAM 16GB (8x2) for speed.

Just a suggestion, if you have the extra budget, then I'd suggest you to upgrade the RAM with high frequency like 1866Mhz.

I also noticed that you choose only HDD for storage. I'd also suggest you to add the SSD in your build. The SSD mostly used as the OS/boot drive or storage drive. It all depends on your choice and budget. I agree that the SSD is expensive, however, they are worth for every penny.

Hope it helps.


----------

